# R58 pre infusion upgrade



## Peterpel (Sep 8, 2020)

I took my R58 in for a repair and noticed an ECM machine that has a pre infusion system that may fit the R58. The technician is looking into the possibility of adding it to the rocket. Anybody have experience with this type of upgrade? Does it make a difference in the cup? Is it even possible?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Peterpel said:


> I took my R58 in for a repair and noticed an ECM machine that has a pre infusion system that may fit the R58. The technician is looking into the possibility of adding it to the rocket. Anybody have experience with this type of upgrade? Does it make a difference in the cup? Is it even possible?


 It should work, as the E61 group is technically generic (but it has some variations).

i think someone here fitted an ECM / Profitec kit into a Lelit without issues.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam - The tolerances don't always play nice across brands unfortunately for the paddle flow kits.

The Lelit Bianca paddle works fine in my Mara but the Profitec/ECM kit leaked water around around the lower mushroom o-ring. The retailer tested my Profitec/ECM one and it functioned fine in their bench testing on both an ECM and Profitec machine.

The Rocket might work with the ECM/Profitec stainless, but it is still a bit of a punt fitting non-Rocket kit to that group as it's not guaranteed to be compatible.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @MediumRoastSteam - The tolerances don't always play nice across brands unfortunately for the paddle flow kits.
> 
> The Lelit Bianca paddle works fine in my Mara but the Profitec/ECM kit leaked water around around the lower mushroom o-ring. The retailer tested my Profitec/ECM one and it functioned fine in their bench testing on both an ECM and Profitec machine.
> 
> The Rocket might work with the ECM/Profitec stainless, but it is still a bit of a punt fitting non-Rocket kit to that group as it's not guaranteed to be compatible.


 Oh - That's interesting and good to know! I think @Rob1 has the ECM/Profitec kit on a Minina, and @Stanic on the MaraX? (I think - mentioning them so they can chime in).


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've got the Bianca paddle on the Minima. Bedt purchased from lamacchinadelcaffe for about 185 eur or maybe BB for more. A standard manometer for the group can be bought from thr same website for about 12 eur too.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam - I had a chat with Stanic about it when I was trouble shooting, his Profitec/ECM is working fine with the Mara-x

@Rob1 - Also got mine from there, it was the cheapest option I could find and they sent me a couple of video links via email as well to help out.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I think there was a mention at homebarista that the Profitec/ECM flow control kit will no longer be sold separately, but not sure if it is true


----------

